# 1955 ambulance Lighting questions/permits?



## 1955gmcambulance (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello,

I had a Ma. Red Cross unit just dontated. It is a 1955 gmc 1 ton unit with all of it's original lighting devices.

It is from Wellsley,ma and was last used in 1978. from that time it was used very little. This unit only has 22,000 miles on it!

Here is the plan:

The unit is being restored by donations. All the lighting is working but, all new wiring is being installed. RI Wiring is donating the needed wire and connections. I am located in Greenfield,ma and local companies are also donating.

I am in the talks with the Red Cross here in Ma. I have signed up the unit for use on the MEMA internet site. With that said. I am looking to not only restore this unit but, make it a full use emergency back up unit for disaster response. The original lights will be there but, I am looking to also have the modern lighting hidden for when it will be needed.

Does anyone know where or what I need to do so that I have the correct permits for when it is needed? I could not find it on the RMV internet site.

I am looking for anyone wishing to help or donate. I know the Fire Dept. in Wellsley are assisting on searching for some records on this unit. I do have pic of the original red cross lettering on this unit. I think it is a great project that we all can be proud of.

Being that it will be a back up type unit for the Red Cross. I am also looking at making this a mobile history unit with pictures and displays to be shown all over Ma. The thought is to make people aware of the history that the red cross and other emergency agencies have done in ma. I know there is talk of the State Police Museum in the works.

I see alot more customer relations going on in the future and I hope this unit can also do it.

If anyone can shed some light on what I need to do for the lighting and the rules that would cover this ambulance/Rescue unit. please contact me.

The offical email address for this unit is [email protected]

I will send some pics if you are interested.

thanks.

Brian


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Brian,*
*Please contact the CMPSA. Do a word search on here or Google them if you must. They are a crack team of specialized people who are into such undertakings. They donate time, effort, and used vehicle parts. God speed. HC*


----------



## 1955gmcambulance (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks, I will check it out and see what they can do. I never heard of them. and I thank you for sending the info so quick. I will post a follow up.

thanks


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

i agree with HousingCop, oh and by the way tell them that Trooper Sanchez sent you.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I have to admit to being a little confused by your post. Let me see if I have this straight:

1. You are neither a full-time or volunteer firefighter, nor are you a certified EMT or Paramedic. Yet you want to offer your services driving an emergency vehicle? Well, in this state ambulances cannot be driven by anyone less-qualified than a certified EMT. Also, I kind of doubt that a 1955 ambulance would meet OEMS care requirements for a current ambulance vehicle.

2. You are in the process of restoring a historical vehicle, a notion I fully support, yet want to add modern lighting, radio equipment and drive it around? If I were you, I would concentrate on restoring the vehicle, and worry less about turning it into the equivalent of the Ghostbusters "Ecto-1". You don't see police or firefighters using 50-year old vehicles for a reason...they couldn't stand up to the stresses, nor are they equipped with modern safety equipment (like seatbelts, airbags, safety glass, reinforced frames, etc.).

3. Disaster response vehicles are usually modern SUV's carrying paramedics, emergency response command personnel, or critical supplies for disaster scenarios. I don't really see a need for a 50-year old vehicle in this slot, anymore than using a Sherman Tank in Iraq.

4. Red-light permits are given only through the permission of your local fire chief, then must be approved by the RMV. They are not easy to get, and if you are not a firefighter or volunteer firefighter, I don't see an easy path on this course.

5. The State Police Museum is going to be placed in the old Grafton Barracks, and they certainly might be interested in a piece of history such as this. Their website is : http://www.mspmlc.org/


----------



## 1955gmcambulance (Dec 29, 2007)

yes, It will be restored. to the correct period.

The idea I was having was to make it usefull as a back up support truck. It would have supplies like blankets water etc. It would be more of a transport for personal than anything else. It was a ambulance but, the red cross no longer uses their own. they use a contracted company. And you are right. It will not be stocked with modern med supplies. nor do I plan to.

I just want to get as much possible use that we can. This is why it will be a display unit for the most part.

My thought of using it as a back up unit is only if or when there is a need where the red cross is called or MEMA calls and requests this unit. I would like to have the proper lighting to meet the requirements of emergency units.

I also need to drive this unit. This is why I was asking about the permiting. I will talk with the chief at a later date and see what is needed. I guess if I need to find a vol. fire dept. than I will.

I have not worked with the red cross before. I don't know what they have on their trucks. Nor have I asked.

I stumbled onto this site and figured I would ask.

Thanks


----------



## 1955gmcambulance (Dec 29, 2007)

that could be true. It was just an idea. I have been offered the complete system for free as a donation from the company. I was looking into putting it to use if and when needed.

It looks real good with the original equipment. the roof in the front has a beacon/siren unit then two single red in each corner of the roof. This is a modified unit so, the roof is raised a few inches.

This is a unit made by Christopher,ny. I have not found much on the company. I did find some flyers from the era that shows the truck.
This unit is said to be a former police unit used for Civil Defence before Wellsley used it for a red cross unit. I have been unable to locate a historian to comfirm that. I do have pics of it as a red cross unit.

This unit is designed to be used as a paddy wagon/rescue unit/ ambulance

I will be a great looking unit. I have heard from ATHS chapter in Springfield,ma area that I am a member of. One of the members is a retired State police officer. He said something about a car show this summer that is to benifit the state police museum. Has anyone heard of one?

I would like to put it in my calander.

thanks


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Why the hell would anyone want a "support vehicle" from the 50's? 
By saying you are going to put "modern equipment in it" does that include 3 point seat belts, anti-lock brakes, airbags that kind of stuff? If not your "back up" vehicle is a freaking rolling liability, plus why would YOU drive it? 
You have no training, and who is "we"? What agency do you represent?
It sounds like you are a whacker, meaning you are a guy with no training that is into lights and "emergency vehicles".
Do everyone a favor, donate the truck to a local FD and walk away. You want to play EMT or ambulance driver, go through the courses don't roll your own and try and pretend like you are doing the world a service.
Ever try and get INSURANCE for an emergency vehicle that doesn't have modern safety equipment? 
I'm going to get to the bottom of this come Monday, I'm calling the Wellesley Selectmen's office and also MEMA and find out why equipment is being "donated" to civilians with no training. 
If Wellesley has enough money to give equipment away I sure know towns that can use Wellesley's MEMA allocated grant money to do some real good!
Might make for a good call to the state ethics department about someone getting free equipment. You better hope you don't work for a town or the state because after the ethics department is done, you will be too.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Gee SOT...who pissed in your cornflakes this morning? He was just trying to be helpful


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Dude I was doing my budgets for EMA this week and we are short on money and I got some whacker taking resources and monies and time out of legitimate work...wtf. I'm done playing Mr. nice guy. Every one of these whackers who like bright lights and crap, I'm going to do whatever it takes legally to have them SHUT DOWN!
First they want a truck with lights, then they want a permit, then they want to drive around and "help"...not anymore I'm going after these idiots with all the legal backing I can muster! You want to be part of the solution, take some courses and volunteer at your local FD/PD/EMA...don't want to do that...stay at home...but don't think you are going to drive around with little lights acting all whackerish.


----------



## 1955gmcambulance (Dec 29, 2007)

stop being an ass. I never said that they dontated the truck nor did I ever say that they are donating any lighting. It seems that you don't know how to read that well. 

Lets make this Clear for you.......

The one who owned it donated it. It still had its original equip. when sold in 78

There are companies that are donating to the cause of restoring this unit. Including my own money. 
Wellsley is doing nothing other then trying to verify when they purchased this unit! Get it straight. I hope the way you jump to things is not how you do your work. If so, you are a liability!!!

I have been nice about this. I never asked for stupid replies.



Oh, and for your info. I am trained as an EMT TEC.

so, I am NOT spanking anything 


I have talke with two officals with MEMA. I had signed up on their Vol. site for the use of this equipment. Not that they ever will. but, I am a class A driver. so, what is wrong with being a Vol?

Get you head out of your ass and be a real human. Please with all respect. lets be nice and not dicks.

thanks for sounding like an a-hole

I guess you must have asked for a pay raise before Christmas and you did not get it? and that is why you are an ass about this? or did your Kid Piss in your corn Pops? don't stick your finger up your ass to far! you will then be put on the list for shit digger.

Get real and get a life. Everyone is NOT out to get you or the departments money. You can only blame the higher ups.

I have NO Town donating any money from any fund, etc.

The donations are from companies that supply various parts,etc that deal with the automotive industry.

We, The group that is working on this unit are working hard to preserve the good history that is in this state. Just like the State Police Museum. This is NOT the first vintage car/truck that I have worked with. In stead of being an ass you could help.

I will not allow any idiots that think they are going to drive this thing around and think they can play doctor. Unless you want to use it to get lucky. It sounds like you have not had any for some time????

Get real.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Harry, pass the popcorn please......


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

1955gmcambulance said:


> We, The group that is working on this unit are working hard to preserve the good history that is in this state. Just like the State Police Museum. This is NOT the first vintage car/truck that I have worked with. In stead of being an ass you could help.


Soooo.....You're equating the rehab. of a 1950's era ambulance to the contruction of a State Police Museum.....Makes total sense, great comparison....


----------



## 1955gmcambulance (Dec 29, 2007)

No, but it would be nice to have this unit there when it is opened.

I am only stating that saving some of our state history like having the Museum is a good thing and this unit Is part of that history.

It is sad to think that some don't like the idea of saving the history but, on paper.

I like both paper and in the Real form of the vintage cars/trucks that were used as emergency units.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Did the Red Cross ever run ambulances? Interesting to find more history about that.


----------

